# Vortex Cannon



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a neat little toy and I remember hearing/reading something about how the military have been trying practical applications to this ... also how some ships along the Somolian coast are wanting (or already using this)... here the host does a take of the three little pigs and in succession blows down a house of straw, then sticks (wooden planks) and then finally bricks... but in a way the bricks are a cheat because they're not mortared together but still it's neat... check it owt. 
[yt]IyAyd4WnvhU[/yt]

Thoughts, comments? 
Could this be downsized to a personal or riot weapon?


----------



## crushing (Aug 3, 2009)

Downsized?  How about the Airzooka?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/60b6/?cpg=ab






This is just a toy and uses an elastic mechanism to "fire" the air.  Put it on steroids and. . .???


----------



## searcher (Aug 3, 2009)

If they work it up a bit and put some $$$$ into it, who knows?   It may turn into a viable weapon.    Time will tell.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 4, 2009)

I've gotta get me one of those!

Excitable chap, isnt he?


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 4, 2009)

That just made my day.

I want one.


----------



## searcher (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder if that would work on my neighbors house.    You know the guy, M. Registered Sex Offender.     Talk about a way to let him know he is NOT welcome in my neighborhood.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 4, 2009)

Who, besides that guy builds a house with less than 4 walls?
His "house of bricks" was one damn wall...

I'm not saying I don't want one of those cannons, I'm just saying, that guy won't be building my next house...


----------

